# How to Corpse a Bucky



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

*Cont'd*










Once you have it the way you want, you can start covering him with latex. I picked up a gallon of ammonia free latex, but you don't need anywhere near that much for this project. I might have used a little more than a pint for this one project, so I have plenty left for more projects. I skipped the whole carpet latex thing and my latex was dry the next day!


























After I was satisfied with the latex and let it dry overnight, I started in with the stain. My first coat was with Mini Wax Red Mahogany that I had left over from a kitchen cabinet project, it was all dried up on the top layer, etc. I just broke it up and mixed it with the liquid stain under the dried cake layer, and ended up with a thick red stain. I started with that did a coat, not a solid coat mind you, but I kinda did a highlight of areas while keeping anatomical structures in mind (by this I mean I would paint strokes in the direction that muscles would follow, and I would paint streaks on top of the ribs, which I would blend once the stain on my brush was mostly used up.) 

After letting him sit for a few days to dry, I returned and I knew he was too red, so I hit him with some Mini Wax Red Chestnut stain, this one was fairly dried up too. After letting that dry, I came back and started using black spray paint to hit some areas like the joints, mouth, eye sockets, and hands, etc. I also sprayed the back of the throat area some (not completely!! I didn't want to over-power with the black spray paint). Finally, I came back and hit him with some Mini Wax Red Oak. This was fairly new stain, so it was very liquid and fresh. This really made him pop, and gave him that somewhat wet look. I took a small brush and hit all the little areas that were recessed and hard to reach. 

After that, I came back and did some peeling, cutting and tearing away of the hose to expose some ribs which I very lightly stained to acheive a different look, as perhaps someone or something had been eating on him after the picnic. lol.

Here he is in all his glory!!!!

























Ohhh....the horror!

I ran out of time to actually create the hot coals for the bar-b-que, but that's ok, because I have a new twist in mind to the hot coal effect that is going to be all the rage when I show everyone. Next year, baby!


----------



## goobiegoo (Aug 19, 2010)

wow looks great!! very well done!!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it!!!! You did a great job!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Gruesome!! well done.


----------



## Predator35 (Nov 8, 2010)

That is really cool,god you guys on here are awesome.....


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job on the bucky and the grave.


----------

